# Happy Easter Photos!



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

I know I am early but Happy Easter to everyone!

I did a photo shoot with my ponies today for Easter, cute bunny ears included!
pintopony

Here are two sneak peek pics so click the link above to see them all!
Easter Bunny Kai hopping to it!









So hard to tell them apart!


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

I couldn't edit my post to add these...

















My lame attempts at editing pics hehe.


----------



## mysandi (Feb 21, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I love the second one! That is great! I always look forward to your posts.


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

That is too cool!! i like your shirt too.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Great pics! those 2 paints look like twins! :shock:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww your horses are so cute!  Great pictures, hehe I love their bunny ears. :lol: SO cute!


----------



## naturefreak (Apr 5, 2009)

Cute pics!


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

you said rhode island are you moving there?but great pics there sooo cute


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Cute pictures! Happy Early Easter to you too!


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Iluvjunior said:


> you said rhode island are you moving there?but great pics there sooo cute


Yes my husband and I have a house in RI but I am still waiting for my immigration VISA  so am stuck in Oz still. At least I have my ponies


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

Cute!!! That is awsome! I need to dust off my camera for easter!


----------

